

Single Page Applications with Thorax.js - poseid
http://thinkingonthinking.com/A-Blog-With-Thorax/

======
poseid
It would be interesting to hear more how Thorax would compare to Ember and/or
Angular?

------
trombomulin
totally worth the read and thorax is totally worth a try, especially if you
want to simplify your backbone app (current or planned)

